# March 20th ABKC in Phoenix, AZ



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

That's right! ABKC show, March 20th in Phoenix, AZ. Judge will be none other than the Director of Judges for the ABKC, Ron "Papa Pit" Ramos. Show will be held at Cortez park in Phoenix, AZ. Corner of 35th Avenue and Dunlap.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Bring poop bags!!!*


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely gonna need those! LOL I'll make sure the pups don't do you dirty this time!


----------

